# Killian's first training day in ScH....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh man, so much happened!! 

First off, I was proud that we had such a well behaved dog, couldn't wait to show everybody how much of a good boy he actually was! 

Sadly, it wasn't a good thing, they told me he was "too obedient". We took our 8 month old puppy and turned him into an adult. *sigh* That was hard to swallow. 

Killian didn't know how to "play". *Cringe* They worked with him to teach him how to play. He picked up fast. They explained to me how to play tug with him the right way. Now that my hubby is home (since I'm still in a cast), he can really play rougher with him. Just today and last night, we've been playing more, more than just ball and frisbee and chase. We've learned how to let him win, EVERY TIME. He is thrilled! We never didn't NOT let him win before, we just never really played games that he could win.

My hubby and wish we had known before that obedience kills their ScH drive. 

So I'm excited, we go back in two weeks, and we've made our own tug out of a rolled up towel, and hubby went out to get rope so we could make it a teaser too.... 

WERE ON THE ROAD!!! We took the first step!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you for training my dog. 

:wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Thank you for training my dog.
> 
> :wub:


Do what? LOL!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Do what? LOL!


 
LOL!! I :wub: Killian!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH! I get it now! LMBO!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> My hubby and wish we had known before that obedience kills their ScH drive.


Obedience done right builds drive; obedience done wrong kills drive.

Glad you had fun.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Obedience done right builds drive; obedience done wrong kills drive.
> 
> Glad you had fun.


He knows sit, down, wait, and go to bed. We used treats instead of toys to help him learn his commands, so I guess we did it "wrong".


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> He knows sit, down, wait, and go to bed. We used treats instead of toys to help him learn his commands, so I guess we did it "wrong".


 Everyone has their way of doing it, but that's not wrong. It's probably the way you were training--squashing his exuberance. NOthing to do with toys. I used treats almost exlusively for most of the beginning OB stuff. Toys actually make it harder when you're just starting because of the whole process of rewarding is much more drawn out and you can't keep up a decent pace.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> He knows sit, down, wait, and go to bed. We used treats instead of toys to help him learn his commands, so I guess we did it "wrong".


Obedience done right builds drive because it's a lot of fun for the dog and very exhausting for the handler. Here's a couple of videos of puppy obedience done right.

http://youtu.be/1KvDUapBQbU

http://youtu.be/WcRJ5Psn2vc


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well looks like Killian was having fun in the video. Continuing playing with him and working with him will help make him more comfortable with the chase and catch games, and will help his drives to wake up.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like what I did with Stark.

Stark was about 11.5 months old when we started schutzhund. He had a lot of "pet obedience/manners" on him and was very well behaved.. not so great for schH.. lol.

It takes time but you can "undo" the training, we are still working on it to an extent but after a year of schH he has improved in leaps and bounds!

Killian comes from great genes so I am sure he will be just fine with the proper guidance now.

So excited to see him doing schh.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

You can use food to build the drive and shape the obedience but to do that you have to be just as animated with them as with a tug. Instead you see a lot of people just feed the food to pup instead of teasing them with it. For Sch you want the pup in drive even when working ob for things are smoother and quicker as they learn.


----------



## Vandagriff (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wondering where you are training? I am looking for something to do with mine and I live in Clarksville. Thanks, Jen


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Training

At the breeder where I got Killian is where we take him to train!


----------



## Vandagriff (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for your reponse and the link, I come on via my phone so I was confused about responding, that's why I'm posting here, lol. Thanks again, Jen


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We should get our GSD's together to play sometime! Killian loves new friends!!


----------



## Vandagriff (Apr 20, 2011)

I would love to, I happen to be a warrent's wife as well, LMBO!


----------



## Vandagriff (Apr 20, 2011)

oops, warrant


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

great job! he will figure it out in no time if thats his first session! Isn't it fun to get into schH! watch out its addicting!


----------

